# Produktionsort Canyon Bikes



## fpartosc (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wo Canyon die Rahmen produzieren lässt? Ich vermute mal, dass die nicht Made in Germany sind, sonst würden die mit Sicherheit damit werben, oder?


----------



## Stacked (13. Juni 2010)

Taiwan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Juni 2010)

Taiwan ist korrekt.

http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/historie/#01-1991

Die Rahmen sind ja natürlich handgefertigt.


----------



## Strider (14. Juni 2010)

Und damit sollte man eigentlich werben denn ich denke nicht, dass es sonst auf der Welt irgendwo so viel Kow How in der Rahmenfertigung gibt wie in Taiwan


----------



## -Soulride- (14. Juni 2010)

Mein Vorschlag: "Wir fertigen da wo Liteville fertigt."


----------



## werrabike (14. Juni 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind ja natürlich handgefertigt.


Was verstehst du unter "handgefertigt"? Denn Rahmen vom Schweissrobotor (bei Aluraumen) übernehmen und irgendwo anderst hintragen?
Soweit ich weiß sind die Arbeitsabläufe in Taiwan schon sehr automatisiert, wodurch ja auch diese hohe Qualität & Gleichmässigkeit entsteht.

Tschö, Enrico


----------



## Strider (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ein Roboter das gemacht hat. Handarbeit würde mein Vertrauen in der Rahmen sonst doch eher verringern


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. Juni 2010)

natürlich ist das von handgeschweißt ^^ 

sonst würden die Rahmen anders aussehen


----------



## Bartoy (19. Juni 2010)

Welche große Hersteller fertig nicht in Fernost? 

Selbst Rocky Mountain ist doch nur noch "Handpainted in USA".


----------



## greatwhite (21. Juni 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass ein Roboter das gemacht hat. Handarbeit würde mein Vertrauen in der Rahmen sonst doch eher verringern



Ein Fachmann schlägt definitiv einen Schweißroboter. Außerdem ist auch ein Fachmann in Taiwan vergleichsweise günstig, was den Stundenlohn angeht.
Dass die Losgrößen der Canyon-Rahmen eine wirtschaftliche Fertigung zulassen glaube ich nicht, zumal in die einzelnen Größen verschiedene Programmierung erfordern.


----------



## Deichkind (23. Juni 2010)

...aber nur, wenn er einen guten Tag hat und am Anfang seiner 10 Stunden Schicht.
Roboterfertigung gewährleistet da doch schon eher eine gleichbleibend hohe Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.saint (23. Juni 2010)

Der Roboter an sich vielleicht. Aber Schweißen ist dann doch a weng komplizierter . (Draht-)Material muss man beachten, Temperaturschwankungen. Muss alles mit Sensorik abgesichert werden, damit man Paramater anpassen kann. Dazu kommt dann noch das recht aufwändige Handling bei nem Rahmen...Prozessüberwachung ist auch aufwändig. 
Werkstück muss (gleichbleibend) präzise ausgerichtet werden usw. Das muss dann auch nochmal vorher vermessen werden, damit man gleichbleibende Qualität hinkriegt.
Da hängt so viel dran, das wird sehr teuer. Da brauchts schon verdammt hohe Stückzahlen, dass sich das lohnt. 
Der Werker kann das einfacher ausgleichen.
Aber Sensorik und Robotik werden immer besser und wirtschaftlicher, wird sicher bald möglich sein auch kleinere Losgrößen wirtschaftlich zu fertigen.


----------



## Bikingschorsch (24. Juni 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Welche große Hersteller fertig nicht in Fernost?
> 
> Selbst Rocky Mountain ist doch nur noch "Handpainted in USA".



Nicolai dürfte doch schon in Deutschland zusammenschweißen, nicht?


----------



## svs (24. Juni 2010)

Nicolai und Alutech in De.
Votec 09 auch, wie das dieses Jahr ausschaut weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Bartoy (24. Juni 2010)

Ok, das ist dann aber auch eine Preisfrage.


----------



## agrilos (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute
Ich seh das ihr sehr wenig von der Herstellung der Rahmen wisst. 80% der Profi Renner auf der Straße in Deutschland werden ausschließlich von Giant Hergestellt. 
 Canyon hatten   2009 große Lieferproblemme Wie ihr alle wisst.... Der Grund angeblich hatte Giant eien neue Lackieranlage aufgebaut 
Ah Rose's Rennerwerden  auch von Giant Hergestellt


----------



## Deichkind (29. Juni 2010)

Danke, dass du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

agrilos schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich seh das ihr sehr wenig von der Herstellung der Rahmen wisst. 80% der Profi Renner auf der Straße in Deutschland werden ausschließlich von Giant Hergestellt.
> Canyon hatten   2009 große Lieferproblemme Wie ihr alle wisst.... Der Grund angeblich hatte Giant eien neue Lackieranlage aufgebaut
> Ah Rose's Rennerwerden  auch von Giant Hergestellt



Das ist ja regelrecht gigantisch...
Das dürfte auch wohl die diversen Probleme bei MCKenzie erklären.


----------



## gwittmac (29. Juni 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> Welche große Hersteller fertig nicht in Fernost?
> 
> Selbst Rocky Mountain ist doch nur noch "Handpainted in USA".



Rocky hat noch nie in den USA lackiert! Soweit ich weiss, wird das in Canada erledigt...


----------



## Bartoy (29. Juni 2010)

@Cortezsi: Es gibt selten unsympatischere Forums-Nutzer wie dich. In jedem Anti-Canyon-Thread anwesend um der Welt deine Meinung zu präsentieren. 

@gwittmac: Oh sorry, hast Recht! Natürlich nicht in den USA, sondern in Canada. Wäre ja auch eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

Bartoy schrieb:


> @Cortezsi: Es gibt selten unsympatischere Forums-Nutzer wie dich. In jedem Anti-Canyon-Thread anwesend um der Welt deine Meinung zu präsentieren.



Deine Meinung. Ich schreibe jedesmal, daß ich mit meinem Canyon mehr als zufrieden bin, habe aber begründete Angst davor einmal einen Servicefall  zu haben. Canyon muß da einfach besser werden.
Das ist der ganze Sachverhalt.


----------



## agrilos (29. Juni 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Deine Meinung. Ich schreibe jedesmal, daß ich mit meinem Canyon mehr als zufrieden bin, habe aber begründete Angst davor einmal einen Servicefall  zu haben. Canyon muß da einfach besser werden.
> Das ist der ganze Sachverhalt.



Diesbezügluch brauchst du keine Angst haben, das Team hilft sehr schnell und fachlich 
Großes Lob an   das Team


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

agrilos schrieb:


> Diesbezügluch brauchst du keine Angst haben, das Team hilft sehr schnell und fachlich
> Großes Lob an   das Team



Naja, man wird eben doch sehr verunsichert durch die diversen Posts.
Diese habe ich wohl auch etwas überbewertet, daher: Mea Culpa.

Wie gesagt, mein Canyon ist wirklich traumhaft (einzig das Oberrohr könnte etwas dellenunanfälliger sein), aber schon alleine die bequeme Geo, der Vortrieb usw.


----------



## dancing Queen (30. Juni 2010)

Canyon sollte es wie REWE machen: "Jeden Tag ein bischen besser". Dann kann ich in Zukunft evtl. auch Samstags nach 15.00 Uhr noch Bremsbeläge kaufen, verdammt!


----------

